# Italian fighters of WWII



## Elmas (Dec 27, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxicbKMvG3E_

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice video Elmas. Thank you. I am currently building a C.200 and this has shown me a few things.

Geo


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 30, 2014)

The macchi 200, underpowered but elegant as the best one.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 30, 2014)

a friend of mine from italy is building a 3D macchi 200 for an ww2 airwar android game i play. i will pass this link on to him...he may need it for reference as he plans on doing a 202 and a 205.


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 31, 2014)

great video


----------



## rochie (Dec 31, 2014)

great video.

i also watched another that came up at the end of it, US 8th air force gun cam footage and they show them shooting a Mosquito !


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2014)

The Fiat G.50 Freccia looks cool with the wider front viewing angle.
She would have been good as a carrier fighter.


----------



## Elmas (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi Shinpachi-san
G 50 was of the first generation of Italian monoplane fighters, and she had some teething problems due to inadequate wings profiles not and no wash-out so her handling had to be very careful, with a rather blunt stall. Same can be said about the first series of MC 200 but, once that all these problems were solved, italian fighters evolved in the later series of MC 200, Mc 202 and “Serie 5”, machines with almost perfect handling caracteristics.
Italy had a fighter that was quite suitable for being a carrier fighter, the Reggiane Re 2000, but she was refused by Regia Aeronatica with some excuses: one was that “fuel tanks were located in the wings”!
However more or less a dozen were built for the Regia Aeronautica and modified and tested for catapult launch aboard battleships and cruisers





but things went to nothing.
Even UK was interested in buying some of them, but we all know how things went...... the only nations that operationally used Re 2000 were Hungary and Sweden.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2014)

Italian planes are cool and elegant. Japanese military should have paid more attention to them.
Thanks for sharing good knowledge, Elmas. I will pay more attention


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 31, 2014)

rochie said:


> great video.
> 
> i also watched another that came up at the end of it, US 8th air force gun cam footage and they show them shooting a Mosquito !



a couple guys from the 357th jumped and shot down a mossi in a case of mistakenly IDing it as a 110. iirc the mossie crew bailed out and were not hurt. it was something the two 51 pilots never lived down. then again one or two of them were shot down by spitfire pilots by accident...friendly fire wasnt too uncommon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2014)

Just beautiful.


----------

